# IH 300 Starter



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

I am having starting problems with my 300. I had the same problem with the old starter and now I have installed a new starter, but it still will not start. 

What happens is the starter solenoid clicks but the engine only rotates about 1/8 of an inch. When I take all of the plugs out it turns over just fine. With two plugs back in it again will not turn over. I have tried a bunch of things: Reset the valve clearance (it was ok before); checked valve travel while rotating and the plugs are out every valve moves about 3/8 of an inch in the correct sequence. I have removed the exhaust, no change. I tried a new battery new cables ground direct to the starter no change. Checked the oil for water, none. I even tried using a 12 volt battery on it, but still no change. I am stuck. Suggestions would be greatly appreciated.:dazed:


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Have you tried removing the plugs,and turning the engine by hand(wrench) ,to see if it will roll over a complete turn ?
Before doing so,spray some PB Blaster into each cylinder,in case there's rust on the cylinder walls.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you tried loosening the starter bolts a turn or two? On our 350, the starter likes to jam, and has done so since new. Loosening the starter a bit and wiggling it would unjam it. We just left it loose for a while and it didn't jam then. Probably something to do with the casting on the bellhousing being out of square to the engine or something. If that helps, you could try shimming the starter with thin washers to keep the gears from meshing too tightly.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I hadn't thought about that,CountryBoy!
But that made me think of a Ford truck we had. Old starter/new starter,if the shim wasn't used,it would lock up !


----------



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yes, it turns over just fine as long as the plugs are out. I can actually rotate it with just the belt from the Generator Pulley.


----------



## Rodsih300 (Apr 4, 2014)

I tried loosening the bolts and putting in shims. But it did nothing on the new starter. The old starter it worked on, but i had to pull it and mess with the stud that gets power from the solenoid.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

it sounds as if you have a bad cable,or a bad ground.


----------

